
Facebook fined €110M for giving misleading information about WhatsApp takeover - ascorbic
https://ec.europa.eu/commission/commissioners/2014-2019/vestager/announcements/competition-and-rule-law_en
======
ascorbic
Here's the press release: [http://europa.eu/rapid/press-
release_IP-17-1369_en.htm](http://europa.eu/rapid/press-
release_IP-17-1369_en.htm)

